# Suche Homepage Designer



## Tagster (18. März 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Person die mir eine Homepage anfertigt. In meiner Freizeit rappe ich und um bekannter zu werden muss man viel Werbung machen. Und da wäre eine Homepage optimal. Wenn jemand Lust darauf hat, soll er sich einfach bei mir melden.

Ich danke euch im voraus.

P.S.
Eigentlich suche ich nur jemand der mir ein Template zusammenbastelt. Ich bin zur Zeit noch in der Ausbildung und bin in HTML usw. noch nicht so der King ^^ bisschen was kann ich aber halt noch nicht alles.

Ich Danke euch!


----------



## _Holger_ (30. März 2011)

Ich mach sowas nebenberuflich.
Schreib mal ne PN was du dir denn eigentlich genau vorstellst.

Ein paar skizzen oder sowas wäre nett.


----------



## Puepue (30. März 2011)

Wenn du schon ein bisschen was kannst, könntest du ggf. auch ein fertiges Templates nehemn und anpassen?
Guckst du hier
Free Website Templates
oder hier
Alle Homepage Vorlagen kostenlos kostenlose Homepagevorlagen ( templates webseiten websites ) mit und ohne Frames, inline-frames, css - zum Download und Ansehen. Kostenlose eigene Homepages gratis erstellen.
oder hier
Free CSS | Free CSS Templates, Open Source CSS Templates and CC CSS Templates
..

Sobald das ganze den privaten Bereich aber übersteigt, darfst du die meisten davon nicht mehr benutzen


----------



## MillerStar (5. April 2011)

Hallo, also ich habe mehrere Templates ausprobiert. Joomla z.B. war etwas zu schwierig und ich wollte auch nichts installtieren. 
Wenn du deine Website selbst erstellst hast du den Vorteil nicht immer einen Webmaster zu kontaktieren, um deine Website zu verandern. Auch www.editarea.de bietet Homepages an. Kannst ja sehen, ob sie dir gefallen


----------



## Puepue (10. April 2011)

Wer Probleme mit Installationen hat, dem würde ich cwcity ans Herz legen: Free Webspace mit PHP und MYSQL kostenlos | CwCity.de
Da kann man viele CMSse und auch ein paar andere Tools , wie Gästebucher und Galerien mit einem oder zwei Klicks installieren


----------

